# Gears of war 2



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

Have been looking forward to this for a while and tomorrow I am going to be getting my hands on a copy 1 day before the actual release thanks to a mate of mine who own a computer business

May the fun begin


----------



## 306chris (Jan 27, 2007)

Just dont go on xbox live before its released. 

I'm sure loads of people were banned for life when they went on halo3 on xbox live before it was released. 

Looks like a great game, really enjoyed the first one


----------



## Gandi (Dec 18, 2007)

I too have been waiting for ages for this but i got Fallout 3 2 days ago so im far to evolved with that to get GOW2


----------



## Scud (Jun 30, 2006)

Play has dispatched mine today was hoping for it tomorrow but cant see it.....lookout friday


----------



## Chris_R (Feb 3, 2008)

Gandi said:


> I too have been waiting for ages for this but i got Fallout 3 2 days ago so im far to evolved with that to get GOW2


Awesome game Fallout 3, didn't take long to finish it though which was disappointing to me.

GOW2 I can take or leave, first one was alright, this just looks like a map pack more than anything new IMO.


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

Will be picking this up friday then playing it all day long in co-op mode with a mate of mine, have the night off work and plenty of beers in the fridge so should be a good one.


----------



## lifecrisis (Oct 5, 2008)

Looking forward to cod5 next week


----------



## ClarkeG (Jun 17, 2006)

lifecrisis said:


> Looking forward to cod5 next week


Yep same me, screw all your GOW 2 fans :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## lifecrisis (Oct 5, 2008)

lolol


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

306chris said:


> Just dont go on xbox live before its released.
> 
> I'm sure loads of people were banned for life when they went on halo3 on xbox live before it was released.
> 
> Looks like a great game, really enjoyed the first one


Yes thats right I will only be doing co-op until friday:thumb:


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Perfection Detailing said:


> Have been looking forward to this for a while and tomorrow I am going to be getting my hands on a copy 1 day before the actual release thanks to a mate of mine who own a computer business
> 
> May the fun begin





306chris said:


> Just dont go on xbox live before its released.
> 
> I'm sure loads of people were banned for life when they went on halo3 on xbox live before it was released.
> 
> Looks like a great game, really enjoyed the first one


Most internet sellers send out a day or two before release so you will have no problem joining all the other people who have legal copies on live. The concern is for those who have had it for the last month or so by illegal downloads.

Even if you didn't go on live and just played the offline game you will get achievements which register the date achieved. MS can if they wish track the dates so they can even tell if you have played the offline game a month before (illegal) or a few days before (most shops sending out).

I would have no qualms going online a day before the offciial release with a legal copy!


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Picking mine up in 24 hours


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

Brazo said:


> Most internet sellers send out a day or two before release so you will have no problem joining all the other people who have legal copies on live. The concern is for those who have had it for the last month or so by illegal downloads.
> 
> Even if you didn't go on live and just played the offline game you will get achievements which register the date achieved. MS can if they wish track the dates so they can even tell if you have played the offline game a month before (illegal) or a few days before (most shops sending out).
> 
> I would have no qualms going online a day before the offciial release with a legal copy!


I had Halo3 a week early and played it while connected to xbox live with no problem.


----------



## Rich RS (Sep 26, 2007)

Play.com usually deliver it a day early! I got Halo 3 a day early, as did loads of people on my friends list! Touch wood GoW2 will show up today!


----------



## Mr Concours (Mar 8, 2006)

Reminds me of when Halo 2 came out,called in sick the next day.


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

Brazo said:


> Most internet sellers send out a day or two before release so you will have no problem joining all the other people who have legal copies on live. The concern is for those who have had it for the last month or so by illegal downloads.
> 
> Even if you didn't go on live and just played the offline game you will get achievements which register the date achieved. MS can if they wish track the dates so they can even tell if you have played the offline game a month before (illegal) or a few days before (most shops sending out).
> 
> I would have no qualms going online a day before the offciial release with a legal copy!


In that case I will be going online with it today:thumb:


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Got my copy today from zavvi loving it so far


----------



## Stampy (Mar 1, 2006)

Got my copy earlier, and got a code for a gold hammerburst 

Love this series, many a night spent on this!


----------



## Scud (Jun 30, 2006)

Rich RS said:


> Play.com usually deliver it a day early! I got Halo 3 a day early, as did loads of people on my friends list! Touch wood GoW2 will show up today!


Mine was early from them now the game has been done on casual alreadyseems to take forever finding an online game tho


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

Got to say im really enjoying the horde mode, going to be great fun with a full lobby of friends. Done the co-op story mode which was stunning and has to be one of the best i have played so far, not going to say much more than that as i dont want to spoil anything for anyone who has not played it yet.


----------



## stupidmonkfish (Sep 4, 2006)

Got mine from morrisans for £29.99, bargain and so far its a great game.


----------



## Scud (Jun 30, 2006)

Cracking game but fooking 5hit online


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Scud said:


> Cracking game but fooking 5hit online


Why poor online scuddy?


----------



## Affection to Detail (Jul 6, 2006)

Cause no one will play with him


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Anyone noticed just how long it takes to load an online game.

Robbie


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

I will get my copy when I finally move house, and I am crap, so easy cannon fodder for everyone.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Theres quite often server errors for any new game - cod4 was awful upon launch!


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Brazo said:


> Theres quite often server errors for any new game - cod4 was awful upon launch!


True.


----------

